
Not so great news for the future of the channel - DanBC
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LrJsgizanWk
======
DanBC
This is the original title for the video. Sorry.

The video is about someone who created a critique video about Rick and Morty.
The video was blocked by the rights-holders before they watched the video,
likely based on the title alone. The creator is unable to upload the content,
and now has a copyright strike.

